

What's the best way to meet a technical co-founder? - ronnwer

Hi what's the best way to find a technical co-founder?
======
zv
Here <http://programmermeetdesigner.com/> Some forums (Joel, etc).

On a side note: I'm interested in serious projects. Mail me paavels@gmail.com

~~~
ronnwer
where r u from?

------
sidmitra
<http://www.techcofounder.com/> is a pretty decent place.

My contact details on my profile too.

